# GBZ - GBM Resources



## happytown (9 September 2009)

Currently undertaking drilling program at Brightlands Copper Gold Project Mt Isa, testing 2 prospects, Tiger and Tambourine

re Tiger prospect from today's ann



> ...
> 
> RC drilling recently completed at the Tiger prospect has *confirmed the presence of a significant fault zone extending through the prospect area which is interpreted as being part of the structural network hosting the Rocklands deposit located some 2 kilometres north* of Tiger. The strength of the structural system and associated alteration encountered in the current programme is encouraging and requires deeper testing of the system.
> 
> ...



rocklands is of course cdu's

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## swm79 (16 December 2009)

great announcement out this morning



> GBM Signs Letter of Intent with World-Leading Copper Producer
> The worlds largest buyer of copper concentrate, Tokyo-based Pan Pacific Copper Co., Limited, has signed an initial agreement with Australias GBM Resources Limited (ASX: GBZ), which could see the global group spend up to A$55 million on the development of new copper - gold exploration and mining projects in northwest Queensland.




wish i didnt sell the oppies a few days ago


----------



## the barry (14 December 2010)

A lot of interest in this one today. 

Anyone had a chance to run over the announcement?

Looks like there is some potential here with the location of its tennements and the Drill results today.


----------



## Trader Paul (24 April 2011)

Hi folks,

GBZ ... price up, supported by some volume,
just as their 2011 drilling program gets started ... !~!

Update GBZ chart, attached below .....

Happy Easter to all

  paul



=====


----------



## springhill (4 July 2012)

I dont know anything about GBZ except for the last few announcements. Anyone across this?

LATEST DRILLING RESULTS TO THE NORTH EXPANDS “FLAGSHIP” MILO IOCG - REE DEPOSIT IN QUEENSLAND
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120703/pdf/4276j61jh832hf.pdf

• Four drill holes completed confirm a significant northern extension of the Milo mineralised system beyond the resource(*3) outline with significant copper equivalent (CuEq*1) intersections.
• MIL017 intersected 70m @ 0.8% CuEq, including 18 metres @ 1.3% CuEq. MIL018 returned 51 metres @ 0.8% CuEq and MIL019 7m@1.2% CuEq.
• Significant Rare Earth element intersections include 20 metres @ 3,979 ppm in MIL017 and 11 metres @1,382 ppm in MIL020A.
• Mineralisation remains open to the north and south.
• Results continue to confirm that mineralisation identified to date is part of a much larger mineralising system at Milo.

$3.8million budget approved on Pan Pacific/Mitsui Farm-in Projects in North West Queensland
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120521/pdf/426cw13dxhl06h.pdf

• Drilling to commence this month on Pan Pacific/Mitsui Projects.
• $3.8 million to be spent on Farm-in project areas to 31 March 2013.
• All 4 project areas have potential for Iron Oxide Copper Gold (IOCG) style deposits.
• Drilling and field programs will run through to March 2013.
• GBM to manage the exploration programs.

*From the March quarterly*

Milo IOCG- Rare Earth Project:
 Maiden 82,500 tonne Rare Earth Inferred Resource.
 Current drilling extends the mineralised zone both north and south by over 400m.
 Drill hole MIL011 returned 124m @ 0.5% Cu Eq; including 21m @ 1% Cu Eq with a rare earth elements of 17 m @ 1411ppm of TREEYO.
 Drill hole MIL012 returned 25m @ 1% Cu Eq; including 9m @ 2% Cu Eq with rare earth elements of 24m @ 2457ppm and 18m @ 1460ppm of TREEYO.
 Scoping Study on track for completion midyear.

 GBM acquired the highly prospective Mayfield Exploration Permit (EPM14111) in North West Queensland Mineral Province. IOCG-style targets identified in previous exploration.
 Two large intrusive related gold and copper mineralisation systems discovered near the historical Mt Morgan mine where the company holds 8 licenses covering 1000km².

 GBM to realise $3.3million in fully paid shares in IPO from the Sale of its 30% interest of the Queensland Phosphate Project. A Shareholder meeting is to be held on 25th May to approve the distribution of 16.5 million fully paid ordinary shares in Swift Resources Ltd in specie to GBM shareholders. This will provide GBM shareholders one fully paid ordinary in listed public company Swift Resources Limited for approximately every 14.4 GBM shares.

 On 16 April GBM received firm commitments to place the balance left within the Company’s 15% capacity of 16.7million shares at an issue price of 8 cents per share to raise approximately $1.3million. Tranche one was completed on 24 April with the issue of 6,812,500 shares. Settlement of Tranche two of $755,000 is scheduled for 10 May.


----------



## greggles (19 July 2021)

GBM Resources acquires 100% of the Twin Hills Gold Project, with a JORC (2012) Mineral Resource Estimate of 6.9 million tonnes at 2.8 g/t Au for 633,000 ounces of contained gold on granted mining leases.

This is the second acquisition for GBZ this year, with the company having acquired the Yandan Gold Project from Aeris Resources Limited earlier in the year.

They are trying to acquire cheap gold ounces to increase their resource base.



> *GBM Managing Director and CEO, Peter Rohner, commented: *
> 
> “We are pleased to have signed the TSA for the purchase of the Twin Hills Project.  This transformational transaction represents a significant step in the execution of our 'processing halo' strategy to build over two million ounces under ownership within the Drummond Basin, providing an entry into the development of a genuine mid-tier Australian gold company.


----------



## fatgecko302 (31 December 2021)

Here's why I like GBM:
Their 2021/2022 drilling programme is exploring below shallow (50-100m) historical drilling.  The area, in one sense, has been raked over a lot -but historical drilling in this area was opportunistic, and would have missed anything at depth.   GBM is going back to pretty profitable ground to find something at greater depth.   Their geo's are systematic, not cowboys.  Management is strategic, not desperate.  Ideal outcome is to find a poddy type Pajingo.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 January 2022)

_the company seems to be tidying up the portfolio_:

    By 2021, its Key focus is on the prospective Drummond Basin Flagship Gold Project

        Approximately 4,440 km2 Claims Package    
        1.5 Moz Gold JORC Resources
        Aiming to define 2 to 3 Moz Gold Resource in Drummond Basin, QLD,     
        Planned in-ground resource and exploration spend A$ 7.2 M over 12 months    

*Cashflow*: comes from White Dam, a Gold Copper Heap Leach , generating approx. A$250 K per month, which is 100% owned by GBM

    Also has Partner Funded Projects, with a spend of A$2M in the next 12 months    

        Cloncurry JV, Copper-Gold , with Nippon Mining Australia, (spent A$17 M to date)    
        Malmsbury JV, Gold , with Novo Resources, A$790K to date, $1.6 M this CY   
        Mt Morgan, Gold- Copper .... looking to spin out to a TSXv company; finalising definitive agreement .    

    In *2020 and 2021 progress*:
... 400% increase in gold resources, Yandan and Twin Hills resource upgrades planned
... High grade Twin Hills resources added to prospective Drummond Basin portfolio
... Joint ventured _Fosterville style gold_ Malmsbury project in Victoria with Novo Resources Corp.
... Advancing high potential copper/gold ground in NW Queensland mineral province
... 900% increase in GBM market value since November 2019

    Non Core asset disposals continued:

 _recent Milo Brightlands sale ~$2.5 million (cash and shares)    _
_        Mt Morgan vend out, in progress, subject to shareholder approvals_
_        White Dam value adding continuing and asset options being reviewed  _


----------



## Sean K (6 April 2022)

Geeesh, that's a good hole. Looks like they've just put it through the middle of the old resource to confirm there's actually gold in there, but it's pretty impressive. Just need to grow in scale a bit, or find another one nearby.


----------

